# Suns GM Draft - Eastern Conference Playoff Determination



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* From the rosters below, pick 5 teams that you think would make the playoffs. Place them in order of what seed you think they would be in if this was played out. For each spot you put them in, there is a point system in which we will be going by. After we get a certain amount of participants to vote, I will lock this, and the points will be counted to slot them. This will determine who gets in, and the seeds they will be placed for playoff matchups.

Only posters outside of the Eastern Conference can do this. It is open to those who are not in this. Vote realistically, and seriously.

Teams without filled up rosters are ineligible. 



Current Eastern Conference Seedings
1. Washington Wizards
2. Detroit Pistons
3. Toronto Raptors


*














* GM: ZÆ

C - Kwame Brown/Eddie Griffin
PF - Emeka Okafor/Michael Sweetney/Jake Tsakalidis
SF - Darius Miles/DerMarr Johnson
SG - Steve Francis/Kyle Korver/Qyntel Woods
PG - Chauncey Billups/Earl Boykins
*












* GM: Kingpin66

C- Alonzo Mouning/Andrew Bynum
PF- Dirk Nowitzki/Antonio Davis/Wayne Simien
SF- Andre Iguodala/Joey Graham
SG- Larry Hughes/Derek Anderson/Dorrell Wright
PG- Speedy Claxton/Bobby Jackson
*











* GM: Booty King

C - Kurt Thomas / Francisco Elson
PF - Jermaine O'Neal / Sean May / Walter McCarty
SF - Danny Granger / Trevor Ariza 
SG - Jason Richardson / Adrian Griffin 
PG - Jameer Nelson / Jarret Jack / Keith McLeod
*











*GM: Premier

C - Andrew Bogut/Kendrick Perkins
PF - Radmanović/Darko Miličić
SF - Lebron James/David Lee/Damien Wilkins
SG - S. Jasikevičius/Tony Allen/Julius Hodge
PG - Jason Terry/ Jason Hart
*













*GM: Real

C-Zaza Pachulia/Aaron Williams
PF- Chris Mihm/Jake Voskuhl
SF- Josh Howard/Alan Anderson/Justin Reed
SG- Jerry Stackhouse/Morris Peterson
PG-Mike James/Luther Head
*













* GM: Zei_Zao_LS

C-Erick Dampier/Raef Lafrentz/Pat Burke
PF- Rasheed Wallace/Bo Outlaw
SF- Andrei Kirilenko/Robert Horry
SG- LeAndro Barbosa/Nick Van Exel
PG- Chris Duhon/Beno Udrih/Jose Calderon
*












* GM: GM3

C- Chris Kaman/Brian Skinner 
PF- Dwight Howard/Nick Collison/Scott Padgett
SF- Andres Nocioni/Eduardo Najera/Lamond Murrary
SG- J.R Smith/Mickael Pietrus
PG-Devin Harris/Keith Bogans
*












* GM: THE MATRIX 31 

C- Samuel Dalembert/ Jackson Vroman
PF- Kenyon Martin/ Danny Fortson/ Maciej Lampe 
SF- Luol Deng/Jumaine Jones
SG- Joe Johnson/Bonzi Wells
PG- Derek Fisher/Eric Snow
*












* GM: Juxtaposed

C- Shaquille O'Neal/Rasho Nesterovic/Mark Madsen
PF - Antawn Jamison/Kris Humphries
SF - Wally Szczerbiak/Desmond Mason/Sasha Pavlovic
SG - Fred Jones/Monta Ellis
PG - TJ Ford/Salim Stoudamire
*












* GM: qross1fan

C- Dan Gadzuric/Etan Thomas/Johan Petro
PF- Elton Brand/Ryan Gomes/Brian Cardinal
SF- Mike Dunleavy, Jr./Quinton Ross
SG- Josh Childress/ Ime Udoka
PG- Raymond Felton/Sasha Vujacic

*


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

4) Cavs
5) Magic
6) Heat
7) Celtics
8) Bucks

Also... I like this playoff determination method.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

4) Heat
5) Magic
6) Pacers
7) Knicks
8) Cavs


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> 4) Heat
> 5) Magic
> 6) Pacers
> 7) Knicks
> 8) Cavs


Preety devastating what happend to Steve Irwin.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

4. Heat
5. Cavs
6. Pacers
7. Magic
8. Celtics


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

4) Knicks
5) Heat
6) Bobcats
7) Celtics
8) Bulls


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

1)Heat
2)Magic
3)Pacers
4)Bulls
5)Celtics.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

4. Heat
5. Bulls
6. Celtics
7. Cavs
8. Magic

It wasn't easy and I changed it a few times before I posted.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

4. Heat
5. Magic
6. Bulls
7. Pacers
8. Cavs


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Vote!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Faaip De Oiad has spoken...









4. Miami Heat
5. Boston Celtics
6. Orlando Magic
7. Indiana Pacers
8. Cleveland Cavaliers


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

we need at least 15 voters. We have 8 right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> we need at least 15 voters. We have 8 right now.




Why 15? You should just give a date to when you will close the
voting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Why 15? You should just give a date to when you will close the
> voting.



I've noticed mandatory dates don't motivate people either. 15 voters, is just a number that came to me, and sounded right. I just wanted to get enough people.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I change my mind. This last till end of today, and whatever amount of votes we have by then will determine it.

Then it's on to the Western Conference.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Votes are in, and you have spoken


Point system was

4 - 2.5 points
5 - 2.0 points
6 - 1.5 points
7 - 1.0 points
8 - 0.5 points


4. Heat 18.5
5. Magic 11
6. Cavs 7
7. Celtics 6.5 awarded 7th spot because of having more votes from divisional voting
8. Pacers 6.5
-----------------
Bulls 5
Knicks 3.5
Bobcats 1.5
Bucks 0.5
Nets 0
Atlanta -
Philadelphia - 

*
Playoff Matchups*

(8) Indiana @ Washington (1)

(5) Orlando @ Miami (4)

(6) Cleveland @ Toronto (3)

(7) Boston @ Detroit (2)


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

nice, i was hoping for toronto. should bode well for cleveland considering stromile and diop as the starting front. my perimeter d should do a decent job with the kobe and pierce combo.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Ha I just realised that I lost my series are you kidding me? I win by far in the division vote and yet I lose to a team that lost their division???? How does that make any sense. Oh well sorry I haven't been around to debate my case. I thought it was obvious enough that I have one of the best teams. But I guess not.


----------

